# Sassafras spirit



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Weather (humidity) moderated a bit so this chunky ol' whittler took advantage and started on a sassafras hiking stick that has had been curing in the garage for a year and a half. Set up a table under one of our red maples and spent the day whittlin' away. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Briliant, I would love to be able to carve like that!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice Mark. You are doing great with your expressions Well Done.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

CV3 said:


> Very nice Mark. You are doing great with your expressions Well Done.


 Randy, took your advice, finally, and got hooked up with the local carving club. After two get carving sessions with the group I have picked up some valuable hands on tips from some exceptional carvers. One fella in particular specializes in spirit faces and bark carving.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol999 said:


> Briliant, I would love to be able to carve like that!


Lol, I if I can learn to carve I think most anybody can. I started carving spirit faces in the fall of 13 after seeing them being done by an older gentlemen on hiking sticks. I started with a good lock back pocket knife and some cheap carving chisels I got at a big box store. I watched lots of instructional videos on the web, bought a couple carving books, found this website and have been helped by many of the members here. Since I started I have now invested a couple hundred dollars on good carving tools but a fella needs only a decent detail knife, stone & strop and perhaps 3-4 gouges to get a good start. Oh and I might add a big box of band aids


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Great spirit, love it, well done Mark.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Wow! And all hand tools? I've seen some done with a dremel that don't look half as good. You must have a steady hand.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking wood spirit! I think it may be one of your best ones yet.

Rodney


----------

